

Ask HN: Why doesn't Amazon have 2 Step for Consumers? - cenal

They have it on the web services side of the business but not for consumers.  Seems like a huge oversight.<p>This was brought to my attention by a friend who is being attacked by a cyber criminal.  The hackers keep calling into Amazon and getting his password reset.  He can&#x27;t enable 2 step to do anything about it.
======
aurizon
Close account. Update home router firmware, then get new e-mail account with
security with 2 step on chrome. Turn off WiFi if your router has a known flaw
that can not be patched = but a new router that is secure.

This criminal has probable discovered some secret aspect of his home/work
e-mail account and re-hacks the account.

It might be a WiFi hack?

If you are not tekky enough, see if you can find a tekky student to help you

